# Logan 11" QCGB Confusion



## mac102004 (May 1, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the forum. I picked up a 1963 Logan model 1955 lathe the other day, and am trying to get everything working right on it. I managed to figure out the back gears so that was a small success. What I am a bit confused with is my quick change gear box. 

It seems like something is wrong with the left hand lever gear set, now maybe I'm just missing something and I have no problem looking silly if so, but the A, B, and C positions work fine, and the D and E positions do not engage the leadscrew. No grinding or anything, just no movement. All positions on the right hand lever work fine. 
I took the QCGB off the lathe to try and inspect the gears, I was expecting to see one or two stripped but I did not. I then thought maybe the gears are supposed to be on a keyed shaft and the key broke, but this also doesn't seem to be the case. Perhaps someone has been into it before and it's been reassembled wrong? I'll attach some pictures if I can of the gear set, if anyone has any insight, or can pick out an obvious problem I'm missing, please feel free to do so.

So far my plan for tomorrow is to re-assemble the gear box and hope it fixed itself..lol


----------



## mac102004 (May 1, 2017)

i may have found the answer to my own question, i think I'm missing a gear....


----------



## Silverbullet (May 1, 2017)

Hi MA , welcome to the site. I own an 11" Logan , but I've never had a problem with mine it's older then yours I think. Do you have a manual the breakdown will show the gears and how many. Not sure if the vintage machinery site has them on pdf but it's worth looking. Parts are available which is good cost may be high but there obtainable.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 2, 2017)

Logan's website is here:   http://www.lathe.com

Parts manuals are available from Logan, or as reprints on eBay as well as other sites.


----------



## mac102004 (May 2, 2017)

Yeah I did a bunch of searching earlier and found nothing, posted this thread and then found everything I needed haha. oh well. I'm missing one of the 32/16 tooth gears, I was able to find one on eBay for _only_ $175 Canadian shipped. Almost 1/4 what I paid for the lathe, but what can ya do? Gotta make it right.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 2, 2017)

Gears equal ouch.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 2, 2017)

Do you plan on using the  quick change right away?  Maybe you can go ahead and use the lathe while waiting for the right gears to turn up at a cheaper price.  For $175 you could practically
buy new gears from Logan.


----------



## mac102004 (May 2, 2017)

Yeah it's useable as is. I'm still waiting on some other stuff for it before I can use it. Like a chuck lol. The gear from Logan was $200 USD, which is $275 CAD, I never checked shipping cost on it, just bought the used gear for half the price. I put the gearbox back together and will put it back on the machine for now, before I forget how to put it back together.


----------



## A618fan2 (May 2, 2017)

Mr Pete222 on YouTube (Tubalcain) made one of these buy adapting a couple of standard Boston gear stock gears. Said it was bout a four hour job.  Someone else who said they were new to machining recently stated that he successfully made one as well.  It didn't seem overly complicated and might be worth a try.

John


----------



## mac102004 (May 2, 2017)

I've been watching mr.pete's videos for years, tons of great information. I did search for and watch the video you had mentioned an it looked very doable. However he at least had half a gear to work with where I would have to start from scratch, even then he said that he would not have went through the trouble a second time and stated that the $200 Logan was asking for the replacement gear was just about spot on. Maybe after I get my replacement I'll try making a couple for spares...


----------



## wa5cab (May 4, 2017)

There is also a parts manual in DOWNLOADS that covers the 1955 (title says 1900 Series but covers some other models as well).  However, the page covering the QCGB seems to be dated 7/57.  The Logan site may have something newer.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 4, 2017)

Mac, it's too bad you didn't pop to the surface a couple of months ago:  the local CL had a listing for the very parts you need.   That listing has been gone for a while, but if you would
like, I can post a question and see if the guy that had them is still around.  Worth a try.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cl-ad-for-11-quick-change-gear-box-parts.55256/


----------



## mac102004 (May 4, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> Mac, it's too bad you didn't pop to the surface a couple of months ago:  the local CL had a listing for the very parts you need.   That listing has been gone for a while, but if you would
> like, I can post a question and see if the guy that had them is still around.  Worth a try.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cl-ad-for-11-quick-change-gear-box-parts.55256/



I appreciate the offer. But I have the parts on the way now anyhow. But thanks anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

